# Generador de funciones DDS muy barato



## hazard_1998

bueno, voy poniendo este post como para mostrarle a la audiencia lo que se puede ir consiguiendo en la web, si queres armarte un generador de funciones de prestaciones dignas, y a un precio casi irrisorio:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5MHz-DDS-Di...4820?pt=BI_Signal_Sources&hash=item4aafa71db4
alguien lo probo?


----------



## Fogonazo

Ese artefacto tiene prestaciones bastante mas que dignas y realmente el precio es bajo.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Se ve muy bien, demasiado bien y el precio esta bueno....

Es chiquito...con un poco de trabajo se le hace un chasis y listo...


----------



## mnicolau

Excelente... yo programé mi generador DDS con un PIC16F886 pero todavía sigue sin gabinete; pronto lo voy a estar subiendo al foro.





Acá hay otro un poco más barato todavía (con algunas funcionalidades menos):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AD9851-...50MHz-DDS-Source-SCM-DDS-Module-/200673882707

Saludos


----------



## crimson

¡¡Me anoto en la lista de espera!! Está muy bueno, felicitaciones Mariano. Con respecto a los que vienen por e-bay y demás ¿los dejará entrar Guillermo Moreno? ¿Hay que pagarlos en dólares o se puede pagar en moneda local? ¿Alguien sabe cómo viene la mano? Saludos C


----------



## hazard_1998

muy bueno lo tuyo mariano!, pregunto, en los DDS se puede variar el duty cycle de las formas de onda? o no? porque en estos generadores que venden en ebay no lo especifican, y no se si lo pueden hacer o no...


----------



## SERGIOD

mnicolau dijo:


> Excelente... yo programé mi generador DDS con un PIC16F886 pero todavía sigue sin gabinete; pronto lo voy a estar subiendo al foro.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 63439
> 
> Acá hay otro un poco más barato todavía (con algunas funcionalidades menos):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AD9851-...50MHz-DDS-Source-SCM-DDS-Module-/200673882707
> 
> Saludos


Mariano como siempre un excelente trabajo ha y seguro el gabinete sera de lujo te felicito sigue así no cambies


----------



## BKAR

disculpe mi ignorancia que significa DSS?
y diganme si mi suposición es cierta
...uControlador+DAC...asi funciona?


----------



## hazard_1998

digamos que si bkar, DDS = Direct Digital Synthesis, a este bichito (el AD9851) lo controla un micro, via comunicacion serial, paralelo o SPI) y es lo mas preciso hasta ahora para generar tonos a una frecuencia fija.


----------



## BKAR

garcias por el dato..
recien me entero de ese integrado, tira abajo el XR2206 y al 8038 (analogico vs didgital)!!


----------



## hazard_1998

cada uno tiene lo suyo, igual, estas comparando a dos integrados que tienen mas de 25 años en el mercado contra una tecnologia que tiene menos de 5 años de maduracion...


----------



## capitanp

por lo menos el AD9851 y el AD9850 se consiguen....


----------



## hazard_1998

capitanp, si, se consiguen, pero el precio que figura, es por la placa armada y completa, no tenes que ponerle nada ni soldar nada, viene lista para usar!


----------



## mnicolau

Claro! acá comprando los componentes por separado gastás lo mismo de lo que cuesta ese módulo completo listo para usar . 
Importándolo debe estar alrededor de 100U$S y seguiría siendo un precio muy acorde.

Hazard, el del link que pasaste tiene la opción de variar el duty.

BKAR, en mi caso funciona con un uC y una red R2R como DAC.

Gracias por los coments 

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

mnicolau dijo:


> Claro! acá comprando los componentes por separado gastás lo mismo de lo que cuesta ese módulo completo listo para usar .
> Importándolo debe estar alrededor de 100U$S y seguiría siendo un precio muy acorde.
> 
> Hazard, el del link que pasaste tiene la opción de variar el duty.
> 
> BKAR, en mi caso funciona con un uC y una red R2R como DAC.
> 
> Gracias por los coments
> 
> Saludos



ese que puse tiene envio gratis

por lo de la red R2R, osea, vos no usas un DDS? sintetizas con el micro nomas? pero que frecuencia maxima podes sacar haciendolo asi? y la forma de onda?


----------



## mnicolau

Claro... sintetizo directo con el PIC a partir de una tabla de valores para cada forma de onda. Pasa que necesitaba frecuencias bajas para las calibraciones que hacía (10[Khz] máx), así que me sobraba, con lo cual lo tengo limitado a sólo 22[Khz]; podría llevarlo hasta 65[Khz] seguro... más allá desconozco el comportamiento que pueda tener.

Puede ser un gdor para hobbystas más que nada, no se compara con el del link...


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Mínimo teórico debería generar 2 puntos, pero con eso no haces nada, así que me imagino que deberá tirar más o menos 10 puntos, ¿la base de tiempo la hiciste con instrucciones?  porque usar un timmer (salvo que sea a fondo de escala) más los saltos a la rutina de interrupción te tira abajo la precisión.


----------



## mnicolau

http://www.min.at/prinz/oe1rib/DDS/SineDDS.htm

Ese fue uno de los proyectos en los que me basé. La tabla de valores es de 8 bits y el bucle principal está en ASM para tener control de la cantidad de instrucciones y precisión en la frecuencia de salida. El resto del código en C.

Saludos


----------



## MaterialNoConforme

buena muy buena alternativa


----------



## rash

ahh no conocía estos generadores... siempre ando con mi viejo y analógico icl8038.... estaré al tanto..

gracias y saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

rash dijo:


> ahh no conocía estos generadores... siempre ando con mi viejo y analógico icl8038.... estaré al tanto..
> 
> gracias y saludos



el ICL8038!... fue mi primer generador de funciones, como lo odddiee!... despues pase por el XR2206... el cual tambien padecí... en estos momentos tengo un MAX038 como generador de funciones (senoidal y triangular hasta 20Mhz, y cuadrada hasta 5Mhz). pero sigue teniendo una tasa de distorsion un poco alta (<=1%) ademas es medio inestable la frecuencia.

cuando pueda me comprare un generador decente...


----------



## nachitox

Hola a todos, quería consultar donde han conseguido los DDS AD9850, AD9851 o similar en Argentina; y que resultados les ha dado para la realización de un generador de señales de mediana calidad, en cuanto a complejidad del diseño/versatilidad.
Gracias!


----------



## ugt

yo he probado el que desarrollo un colega argentino lu5djv.
 bueno muy bueno los ad9850 chinitos" la idea seria desarrollarlo uno mismo en pic basic pro ò arduino uno.....


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , !saludos desde Brasil ! , hay muchos Kits de DDS a venta en la Internet : http://pt.aliexpress.com/wholesale?...odule&catId=0&initiative_id=AS_20140826041820 a precios de caramelos , jajajajajaaja recomendo buscar y averiguar.
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel lopes.


----------



## ugt

gracias por la respuesta daniel !!si ese lo tengo la idea es escribir el código  en un pic para que controle al ad9850 que trabaje de 1 a 30mhz saludos....


----------



## tiago

Hay plaquitas de control para módulo DDS que realmente te quitan las ganas de ponerte a montar una. Ademas son realmente baratas.

Saludos.


----------



## ugt

ok tiago pero el encanto de armar, un código!!! no tiene precio  )))


----------

